# Spalding's Racket - blog promoting indie writers... Over 300 books!



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi folks,

I've created a new blog to help promote the work of indie authors on the web.

I'll post blogs about submitted books, thus helping to increase their presence and get information about them to as many people as possible.

I won't go into everything here&#8230;it's all on the blog, so please take a look at the below address.

Comments and suggestions welcome!

Nick

Spalding's Racket


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks Nick!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

No worries Dan


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you, Nick!


----------



## G.L. Douglas (Jun 27, 2010)

Well, now I have motivation to put my book on Smashwords.  Have been dragging my feet. Will try to get to that in a day or two.

Thanks for the opportunity, Nick!


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Nick - looks great!  I especially love all the little quips...you're too funny.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks, Nick. I just headed over and sent you an email -- thanks for the opportunity! I'll throw a link back to your blog as well.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the opportunity, Nick.  I just sent you an email.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks folks,

More to be uploaded this evening. I've decided to keep it to three a day, so people get a fair amount of exposure on the site. I don't want it to just become a constantly shifting list! Keep 'em coming 

Nick


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> Thanks folks,
> 
> More to be uploaded this evening. I've decided to keep it to three a day, so people get a fair amount of exposure on the site. I don't want it to just become a constantly shifting list! Keep 'em coming
> 
> Nick


Great idea, Nick. I'll send you my stuff soon.
Thanks,
Gabriela


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I shall send you my stuff soon.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I just posted all over facebook about Spalding's Racket; I hope this drives up traffic.


----------



## rcanepa (Jul 1, 2010)

Bookmarked to take a look today after work.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you considered making a Spaulding's Racket fanpage for Facebook with links to each post?


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, Nick, for this offer. I sent you an email.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the service, Nick--and a reminder that indies can also submit to http://indiebooksblog.blogspot.com. Dawn Judd and Kipp Poe are also doing similar things. I encourage more indie authors to step up and broadcast the genres of their choice--it will not only help them but you as well. Let's all build the indie village together!

Scott Nicholson
Volunteer and Indie Village Idiot


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

scottnicholson said:


> Thanks for the service, Nick--and a reminder that indies can also submit to http://indiebooksblog.blogspot.com. Dawn Judd and Kipp Poe are also doing similar things. I encourage more indie authors to step up and broadcast the genres of their choice--it will not only help them but you as well. Let's all build the indie village together!
> 
> Scott Nicholson
> Volunteer and Indie Village Idiot


Rock 'n roll. I'm now following you.

Three more books uploaded today. I've started promoting the blog to readers over at kindle forums on Amazon, so should get some traffic from that as well.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Thanks, Nick, for doing this!

Joel


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

I've set up a link on the blog so you can now subscribe via email to every new post made if you'd like to 

I just hope I've set it up right!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Had a cracking response to this so far with nearly twenty books submitted for inclusion on the blog already!

I've decided that to make sure everyone gets a decent amount of exposure, I'm going to limit it to posting a maximum of two books a day...that means every book will have at least 5 days exposure on the main front page, which holds ten posts before dropping them into the archive.

Yesterday the blog had 503 unique hits - which is a great start! I'm mainting this thread, one at MobileRead and one over at Amazon Kindle forums, but if anyone can think of anywhere else I should be pimping the blog let me know!

Please keep your books coming in to my email, they're starting to get exposure already and the more regular content I can post the more traffic to the site I can get. Check the blog for details.

Nick (all links in my sig).


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Nick, that's awesome traffic numbers.

Thanks for doing this.

Deb


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Deb!

I'm pleased to report the subscribe by email function is working well too...which means that every reader who signs up will get an email advertising the latest book I've posted on the blog. With regular updates this should prove very useful if lots and lots of people do sign up to it - I can hit them all with promo emails for submitted books. 

So far, the people in the bear pit of Amazon Kindle Forums are giving it the thumbs up, which is great as it's a major potential traffic source, with lots of contributors every day.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks, Nick! I just sent you an email. The site looks terrific.

Linda


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

_Thanks for the opportunity Nick!!

Dawn_


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

What community service! Not on Smashwords yet, but maybe some day...


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

I took a day off and look what I missed!

This is fantastic. Thanks for the opportunity.  

I'll shoot you my stuff over soon and hit you up on Twitter. 

Danielle


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I posted links to it on facebook and at goodreads.  If everyone does this (those with accounts of course), we can drive more hits that way.  Also, IMHO, if you are not at goodreads, you should be.  Thanks again, Nick.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> So far, the people in the bear pit of Amazon Kindle Forums are giving it the thumbs up, which is great as it's a major potential traffic source, with lots of contributors every day.


Very cool, Nick. This is a way help promote over at Amazon without each of us running afoul of the people who hate too much promotion.

It looks very good. (It helps that the authors here have nice covers!)

Camille


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks, Nick.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Nick,
Thanks so much for including New Coastal Times.  Spalding's Racket looks terrific, and I'm proud to be a part of it.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

No problem Donna 

Site is up to a 1000 hits now!


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, I guess we can say for sure that the hits are not coming from just the authors and the authors' moms.



Camille


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow!! Awesome news, Nick!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Eleven books up at The Racket now, with over 1000 hits so far  Please keep the submissions coming in. It may take a couple of weeks for your book to appear, but hopefully hits and subscribers will continue to increase so you'll be exposed to even more people!

Nick.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Nick,
Sales have been up.  I'm attributing it to the Racket.  Thank you, thank you!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

donna callea said:


> Nick,
> Sales have been up. I'm attributing it to the Racket. Thank you, thank you!


That's excellent Donna!  It nice to know it's working. I hope more people are inspired to submit their books now!

The blog is attracting between 400-500 hits per day right now and it's up to 50 subscribers already, so things are going well for a blog that's not even been up a week


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's books are Northwoods Deep by Joel Arnold and Death Ray Butterfly by Tom Lichtenberg.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> Today's books are Northwoods Deep by Joel Arnold and Death Ray Butterfly by Tom Lichtenberg.


Thank you so much for doing this, Nick!

Joel


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Joel Arnold said:


> Thank you so much for doing this, Nick!
> 
> Joel


No worries Joel..let me know if you get a sales bump...it'll mean what I'm doing is worthwhile!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Two more books up today and we're now at over 100 subscribers and the hits keep coming  Please keep submitting your books - this blog only works with your contributions!


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks, Nick!  I'm going to get you a submission tomorrow.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow, maybe I should have waited, and not been the first Spalding's Racket book.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

This looks great! I'll definitely submit _Space Junque_ to you as soon as it's ready.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

DArenson said:


> Wow, maybe I should have waited, and not been the first Spalding's Racket book.


Hi Dan,

As you were first out of the blocks and not many people were subscribing yet, I'm happy to repost you book ina while, time dependent on how many submissions I'm getting. not really fair otherwise. Same goes for the first five or so peole who contributed.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> As you were first out of the blocks and not many people were subscribing yet, I'm happy to repost you book ina while, time dependent on how many submissions I'm getting. not really fair otherwise. Same goes for the first five or so peole who contributed.


That would be awesome! Thanks Nick!


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> As you were first out of the blocks and not many people were subscribing yet, I'm happy to repost you book ina while, time dependent on how many submissions I'm getting. not really fair otherwise. Same goes for the first five or so peole who contributed.


Thanks Nick, that would be awesome. As the #2 post, I can tell you that I didn't get any bump in sales [in case you're keeping track].

Do you plan to put the list in the side bar so people coming now to the website can view all the books that you've featured? It would make it easier for readers to see all the different selections available without scrolling through all the pages.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Deb Martin said:


> Thanks Nick, that would be awesome. As the #2 post, I can tell you that I didn't get any bump in sales [in case you're keeping track].
> 
> Do you plan to put the list in the side bar so people coming now to the website can view all the books that you've featured? It would make it easier for readers to see all the different selections available without scrolling through all the pages.


Done


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> Done


Nick, you're awesome! Thanks again.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Nick,
How long should we wait before submitting a second book?


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

send it over now Donna. I'll just keep it in my inbox until I get round to using it


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Will do.

Thanks again, Nick.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

Great blog


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Your daily update features two general fiction novels...

130 subscribers now


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

cool Nick! I will find you on twitter and goose your visits from the indiebooksblog account. The more we all spread the word, the better, and I think indie blogging is about to explode! Thanks for your service.

Scott Nicholson
http://indiebooksblog.blogspot.com


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Nick. Somehow I missed the questions for the authors to fill out, so I resubmitted my email with everything attached. 

Sorry for the inconvenience! 

Thanks again for all the hard work.

Danielle


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> Your daily update features two general fiction novels...
> 
> 130 subscribers now


Thanks Nick for posting Kafka's House! Lovely blog, charming people. 
Gabriela


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's two posts are both young adult titles, one of which is a fantasy.

Homing in on 150 subscribers...site maintaining 250 to 400 hits a day, so exposure is starting to go up.

Keep the submissions coming in and keep promoting your posts and the blog if you've been featured (or if you haven't: more the merrier!)


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Creative Accountancy For Beginners by Anne Brook - Sci-fi short 

and

Dreoteth by Danielle Bourdon - Fantasy 

are today's books on the Racket.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Nick, I revised my submission to be shorter and emailed it to you.  You'll probably know that by the all-caps REVISED in the subject line, but I wanted to tell you here anyway in case you somehow missed it.  I wanted it to be shorter like most of the other submissions I read on your site.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, got it Joe


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks, Nick!


----------



## rcanepa (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey Nick, just popped by this thread to say thanks for doing all this work and for posting my book.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Awesome site. Is there any way to tell if you've received our submissions, or when the feature will be up (so we can blog and twitter about it) ?


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Valmore Daniels said:


> Awesome site. Is there any way to tell if you've received our submissions, or when the feature will be up (so we can blog and twitter about it) ?


Yep, I email you when it's up


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Holy Moly -- it's up! Thank you Nick for the wonderful opportunity. I'll link this page from everywhere.

http://spaldings-racket.blogspot.com/2010/08/old-fashioned-folk-tale-by-valmore.html


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks, Nick! It was so nice to see my book featured today on Spalding's Racket.

http://spaldings-racket.blogspot.com/2010/08/we-interrupt-this-date-by-linda-evans.html

I'm emailing practically everyone I know.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi all, if anyone does experience a bounce in their sales after being featured on The Racket, please let me know and I'll post to the blog


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

DArenson said:


> That would be awesome! Thanks Nick!


Dan - re-upped mate


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> Dan - re-upped mate


Thanks Nick! You're awesome!

Daniel (not Dan )


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> Hi all, if anyone does experience a bounce in their sales after being featured on The Racket, please let me know and I'll post to the blog


When I get up, I'll be sure to let you know.

I'm curious as to whether you've seen any bounce in your book from starting this blog overall. It's a nice blog, and with all those readers, I would hope it does.

Camille


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

daringnovelist said:


> When I get up, I'll be sure to let you know.
> 
> I'm curious as to whether you've seen any bounce in your book from starting this blog overall. It's a nice blog, and with all those readers, I would hope it does.
> 
> Camille


Funnily enough, not in any big way thus far. I'm not too troubled as the promotion for it isn't massively in your face, and it's not the main reason I started the blog anyway so I'm not _too _ bothered. Besides, I have a second edition waiting in the wings for release (with extra content!) and I'll do a bigger promo push for it then.

The blog's probably keeping sales ticking over at Amazon. Smashwords tends to die on it's ar*e though unless you're really touting your book a lot. I don't have time to do this so sales have been affected. I'm obviously hoping that when I do promote the second edition using Spalding's Racket, it might increase my readership and sales figures.

Got my first check from Amazon today though - whoopee! A hundred and fifty bucks well received


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> Got my first check from Amazon today though - whoopee! A hundred and fifty bucks well received


Ooh, nice! What will you buy?


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

DArenson said:


> Ooh, nice! What will you buy?


Someone's offered me a sure fire way to write a best seller - for only a hundred and fifty bucks! I'm sure it must be genuine and not a con in the slightest...


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

The two books for today are An Inconsequential Murder by Rodolfo Pena, a crime thriller and Secrets In The Shadows, a romantic suspense story by TL Haddix.

Subscribe and support your fellow indie authors!

also, let me know what you think of the site 

Nick


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

bumpity bump bump bump


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Just sent out a tweet about the blog. Hope it helps. 

Thanks for doing it! We're powerful if we work together.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Monique said:


> Just sent out a tweet about the blog. Hope it helps.
> 
> Thanks for doing it! We're powerful if we work together.


Thanks very much and yes we are!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

David Conifer's satire Snodgrass Vacation is today's book on The Racket


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's book is:

Closing My Eyes Helps Me To See Clearly by Kipp Poe Speicher - Contemporary Fantasy Short


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

NickSpalding said:


> David Conifer's satire Snodgrass Vacation is today's book on The Racket


Nick, thank you for the exposure yesterday. I used your handsome 'portrait' for the thumbnail when I posted it on Facebook...


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks so much for the support.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's book is Tracking Magic by Maria E Schneider, a contemporary fantasy


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's book on The Racket is Openers by Michael E. Benson - a thriller


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Nick, thanks for what you're doing for all of us underdogs.

I'd love to involved, so I'll write you soon.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's book is the sci-fi fantasy Shard Mountain by Joseph Mitchell


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Have Gun, Will Play by Camille LaGuire - Comedy Western is today's book on The Racket.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

It's Sunday, and Spalding's had a bit more time than usual to spend online, so you'll find not one, but two books uploaded to The Racket today for your delight and edification:

David Derrico's Declination (try saying that fast with false teeth)

and Cliff Ball's The Usurper.

Enjoy,

Nick.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Nick!

That makes three days in a row, someone has featured my book on their blog.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Nick, I appreciate the shout-out!

Are you still seeing good traffic on your blog these days?


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

David Derrico said:


> Nick, I appreciate the shout-out!
> 
> Are you still seeing good traffic on your blog these days?


Still pretty good  I get about 200-250 unique views a day on average and 150 people are subscribed to it. I'm keeping up with the one post a day so it's helping keep things ticking over.

Still need books for the blog though so everyone out there who hasn't submitted yet and would like the exposure take a look at the blog guidelines and send 'em in!


----------



## MachineTrooper (Jun 22, 2010)

Curious, Nick: If we have more than 1 book, do we submit them separately or all in the same email...or do you only accept 1 from each author?


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Interesting question from MT. 

I've submitted one of my books today. Can I send in another one in a month or so?


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

By all means email them over to me now. I keep all submissions in a folder and get round to using them all eventually! I'll email when they get posted.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> By all means email them over to me now. I keep all submissions in a folder and get round to using them all eventually! I'll email when they get posted.


Thanks, I'll get it sorted for you.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Forbidden The Stars by Valmore Daniels, a sci-fi epic, is today's book on The Racket


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

send it in sibel


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

You are doing a wonderful thing here, Nick. TY


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Barry Eysman said:


> The world of weird. Hundreds of stories. The covers of the above 2 are the most sane. Stories of nightmares next to you. Spiders that see through you. An all knowing eye tightly closed. Childhood withdrawn. Bare bones lit on by butterflies with skulls your nightmares thought only they knew. They were wrong.


Hi Barry,

A few things to bear in mind:

Please email me with your book, not post it here on the forum. All details of how to are included at The Racket, as it states in original post.

Also, sorry, but your description makes no sense. I think I get what you're trying to put across, but it isn't suitable for a short book description that I would use. If you could rewrite it so it's written in a clearer way, that describes the contents of the book I can use it.

The eye picture is not a book cover, you'll need to alter it.

and please only submit one book at a time!

Thanks,

Nick.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Lafitte's Black Box by Jake Webber - YA Adventure is today's book on The Racket


----------



## Lafittewriter (Aug 6, 2010)

I would like to thank you Nick for the post of my book to your site. Will put it out there on my social networks. Keep up the good work.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's book is the comedy Memoirs of a Bar Steward by Scott Evans.

Also - I've put a new feature up. I've started a page where I'm encouraging readers of indie fare to write in with their opinions of the books and authors they've come across. I figured it would be a potentially useful place to get an idea of what readers are looking for so we can all increase our sales by giving the audience what they want! I don't know how well it will work, but thought it was worth a try!

View here:

http://spaldings-racket.blogspot.com/p/readers-opinions-on-indie-publishing.html


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Nick, I wanted to give you an update like you asked.  On the day I was featured, I expected to sell one or two books as usual, but that day I noticed something was up.  I sold five!  So you might say my sales doubled on that day.  It could be also be adding to my book's overall momentum, as it seems to be selling itself more frequently in this past week while I lay off marketing in favor of writing my next novel.  Every little bit helps, and Spalding's Racket is part of that.  Thanks!


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

Just sent you an e-mail.  Fantastic site you have there.  Well Done!
William L.K.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

JoeMitchell said:


> Nick, I wanted to give you an update like you asked. On the day I was featured, I expected to sell one or two books as usual, but that day I noticed something was up. I sold five! So you might say my sales doubled on that day. It could be also be adding to my book's overall momentum, as it seems to be selling itself more frequently in this past week while I lay off marketing in favor of writing my next novel. Every little bit helps, and Spalding's Racket is part of that. Thanks!


Rock on Joe! Glad it's helped your sales


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's book on The Racket is The Kinshield Legacy by KC May, a fantasy novel. Check it out


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's book is Pelgraff, a sci-fi novel by Doug Boulter.

I've also posted a link to the Query Shark. I'm hoping authors will take a look and get advice on how to write exciting blurbs. Some of the ones I've had submitted have been ... er ... not good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I've created a new blog to help promote the work of indie authors on the web.
> 
> ...


Since you are a quasi-comic I'll ask if you will review "*Superhero*" http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003X97724 Its not my greatest work, but it is funny and short (22 book pages) and will make you laugh and think ..... I hope! PM me with an email address and I will send the PDF or other file type you specify. Thanks!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Since you are a quasi-comic I'll ask if you will review "*Superhero*" http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003X97724 Its not my greatest work, but it is funny and short (22 book pages) and will make you laugh and think ..... I hope! PM me with an email address and I will send the PDF or other file type you specify. Thanks!


M.R., the requirements for submitting to Nick's blog are on his site. Just follow the link in the post you quoted. Hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> Today's book is Pelgraff, a sci-fi novel by Doug Boulter.
> 
> I've also posted a link to the Query Shark. I'm hoping authors will take a look and get advice on how to write exciting blurbs. Some of the ones I've had submitted have been ... er ... not good.


Thank you, Nick, for your efforts on our behalf. I appreciate it.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Two books for a Sunday:

The Merry Go Round by Donna Faz - Romance 

Learn Me Good by John Pearson - Humour


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for featuring me today, Nick!  I've had 5 Kindle sales already!  (Though sadly, none of them UK)

John


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Learnmegood said:


> Thanks for featuring me today, Nick! I've had 5 Kindle sales already! (Though sadly, none of them UK)
> 
> John


And they're not that likely to get much higher at the moment ... Kindle is very, very small potatoes in the UK so far. It'll change, but for now, I don't think anyone should expect much from the UK Kindle store. Glad you got a bump from the Racket though!


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi Nick,

Thank you again for all you're doing.  I love the Racket.  Quick question.  I've been holding off submitting my novel The Haircut, a New Year's Tale.  It's a love story with a New Year's theme, and would probably be just a seasonal seller if it weren't for kindle.  If I submit it now, I'm afraid I'll lose my big chance with it, come the winter holidays.  Each book only gets one shot on the Racket, right?  Do you think you might be highlighting some holiday-themed books in November and December?  If so, should I wait until then to submit The Haircut?

Donna


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

The Portal Between by Sarah Barnard - Fantasy 

...is today's book on The Racket.


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

Learn Me Good was a great book.  Very funny!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Hell and Gone by Henry Brown - Thriller 

is today's book


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's book is:

Reining In by Dawn Judd - YA Fantasy


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> Today's book is:
> 
> Reining In by Dawn Judd - YA Fantasy


Thanks so much Nick!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's book on The Racket is from our very own David Dalglish. His fantasy A Dance Of Cloaks is now posted.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Nick,

May I PM you?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> Today's book on The Racket is from our very own David Dalglish. His fantasy A Dance Of Cloaks is now posted.


Sweeeeet.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Daniel Arenson's fantastic new novel Flaming Dove is today's featured book on Spalding's Racket. Check the post out, and the links to where you can buy it - and to his website where you can read more about him.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> Daniel Arenson's fantastic new novel Flaming Dove is today's featured book on Spalding's Racket. Check the post out, and the links to where you can buy it - and to his website where you can read more about him.


Thanks Nick! I love being back at the Racket.


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey Nick,

Just got my first e-mail today from your site.  I'm a member!


----------



## MachineTrooper (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey Nick:

Just saw that you had my plug up on the 24th. Thanks very much!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

The Fashion Police by Sibel Hodge is today's book on The Racket


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Get a bit of romance in your life with today's book on the blog: Wife In The Mirror by Emjae Edwards


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

today's book:

Iyetra Book 1: Sleeping God by Joshua Meadows - Sci-Fi Fantasy


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

I referred you to all 91 of my faacbook friends!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Cheers!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's two books for the weekend are:

Alpha Rising by G.L Douglas - Sci-fi 

Incredible Dreams by Sandra Edwards - Romance


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Two lovely new books for a Sunday on The Racket for you:

Vengar the Barbarian in... The King, His Son, Their Sorcerer and His Lover by Chris J Randolph - Comedy Fantasy 

The White Hairs by Noah Mullette-Gillman - Fantasy


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> Today's two books for the weekend are:
> 
> Alpha Rising by G.L Douglas - Sci-fi
> 
> Incredible Dreams by Sandra Edwards - Romance


Thanks for featuring Incredible Dreams, Nick. It's much appreciated!

Sandy


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Good stuff!

I wish I knew why Nick hated me so.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> Two lovely new books for a Sunday on The Racket for you:
> 
> Vengar the Barbarian in... The King, His Son, Their Sorcerer and His Lover by Chris J Randolph - Comedy Fantasy
> 
> The White Hairs by Noah Mullette-Gillman - Fantasy


Thanks so much for featuring me, Nick!


----------



## Chris J. Randolph (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for having me, Nick!  Really appreciate it.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Chris Merrill's comedy thriller Need to Know is today's book on The Racket


----------



## Christine Merrill (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks, Nick!

I can see that I've made one sale already.  Very exciting.

I will let you know at the end of the day, if there is a boost.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Two books today:

Treasure Lost by Robert Cordiner - YA Adventure 

Out Of Time by Monique Martin - Paranormal Romance


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Yay! Muy fantastico, Nick.

Thanks so much.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, so I'm being a naughty boy today and promoting my own book...

Only because it's now discounted on Amazon US to a paltry $1.78 and it's only £1.15 at Amazon UK. Smashwords is $1.99, but discounted with voucher code CZ27B

So if you haven't checked out Life... With No Breaks (and the short story Spine Slaughter now included with it) please take a look at its Amazon / Smashwords pages and at The Racket.

_"Readers will consider this a scream of a book ... and that's before they know its history - that Nick wrote the whole thing in a single sitting." - Mark Coker, CEO Of Smashwords

"A collection of anecdotes, muses, adventures, misadventures and confessions that reads as satisfyingly as a novel. It's paced, it's organised, it's witty, it's wise, it's from the hip &#8230; and it's put together with admirable word-economy by a master story-teller with much to say and only a weekend to say it in." - Neil Marr, Editor in Chief, BeWrite Books_


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nick!  I just clicked on your Amazon (usa) link, and it says your book is not available.  Are you a victim of the Kobo Quash


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

how annoying. it comes up fine on my browser, but you're not the first to say it's not working for them. I'll leave it til tomorrow and then contact Amazon for a moan


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Nick -- I just tried again and it worked. I was able to buy the book.

LK


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's book is Pushing Porn by Mark Grant


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

As ever on a Sunday, I've had time to post two books for you, so here they are!

Haven by Justin Kemppainen - Fantasy 

Good Morning Darkness by Ruth Francisco - Thriller 

Enjoy!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Nick, are you still offering promotion of blogs/books on your site?  Please let me know what to do in order to participate  Thanks so much!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Tyler Nunnally said:


> Nick, are you still offering promotion of blogs/books on your site? Please let me know what to do in order to participate  Thanks so much!


Check out the submission guidelines on the blog


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

Today, "Good Morning, Darkness", chosen by Publisher's Weekly as "one of the best mysteries of the year" is featured on Spalding's Racket, the very excellent indie blog promoting independent authors.

http://spaldings-racket.blogspot.com/

Thanks, Nick. You're fabulous.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

A couple of fantasy stories today:

The Gift Of Fury by Richard Jackson and The Spirit Orb by JD Weiland.


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for offering this opportunity, Nick!  I submitted "Excuse Me, Miss", hopefully it will live up to your expectations and guidelines


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

The Adventures of Whatley Tupper - by Rudy Kerkhoven - Humour 

is today's book on the Racket.


----------



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the feature, Nick.

I've noticed a nice little bump in sales today, although I've also noticed a bump in sales since I lowered the price to 99 cents.  So, with the temporary price drop and your feature, it's a double bump.  Think of being on a trampoline.  Without the potential for terrible injury.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's book on The Racket is M.R Mathias's The Sword And The Dragon, a fantasy epic on a huge scale!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

As usual on a Sunday, it's time for two books on The Racket and here they are:

The Right Path by Debra L. Martin - Sci-fi Fantasy Novella 

Learning To Be Irish by Emjae Edwards - Romance 

Download 'em, put your feet up and enjoy


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Nick for featuring "The Right Path."  I've been laid up with an injury for 2 weeks now and haven't been able to do any writing or promotion.  

This spotlight was just what I needed today!  You rock!

Deb


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

After yesterday's diversion into the strange and disturbing thoughts rattling round in Spalding's head, normal service is resumed with today's book:

Space Junque by LK Rigel - Sci-fi

Enjoy!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks so much, Nick!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Wednesday's book is Fantasy Kingdom XXI by Lisa Anne Nisula.

Rock on!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Non fiction's been a bit of a rarity on Spalding's Racket - just my own wee bit of nonsense before now - but happily Jim Chambers has come along and provided a new bit of non fiction reading for everyone:

Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties is available now and posted on the blog


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey Nick, sent you an email a week or so ago about a book and didn't hear back. Did you get it alright? 

--Jason Letts


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

NickSpalding said:


> Non fiction's been a bit of a rarity on Spalding's Racket - just my own wee bit of nonsense before now - but happily Jim Chambers has come along and provided a new bit of non fiction reading for everyone:
> 
> Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties is available now and posted on the blog


Thanks, Nick! I'm already seeing a nice bump in sales today.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's book on The Racket is Kevin Domenic's Key To The Stars, the first part in his fantasy epic The Fourth Dimension.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I love what you're doing, Nick.  It's fantastic.  Too bad I'm on Kindle only and not on Smashwords as well.  If you ever change the requirement to be on both I'd love to submit for consideration.

Best wishes with your project.  It looks great.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I keep meaning to do this and I keep forgetting. 

Nick, I'm gonna send you some stuff this weekend.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

R. Doug said:


> I love what you're doing, Nick. It's fantastic. Too bad I'm on Kindle only and not on Smashwords as well. If you ever change the requirement to be on both I'd love to submit for consideration.
> 
> Best wishes with your project. It looks great.


actually, I've been meaning to forego that rule for a while now, as so many are on Kindle as opposed to Smashwords. So I'll be changing the rules a bit shortly.


----------



## Kevin D. (Sep 17, 2010)

Nick, I wanted to thank you again for featuring my book.  You have no idea how much it means to me!  I've posted links to Spalding's Racket on my facebook and twitter pages and included it in a few other websites too.  Thanks again!

Kevin


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Not a problem at all, Kevin. It's why I started the blog in the first place  I hope it leads to a few sales for you.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> actually, I've been meaning to forego that rule for a while now, as so many are on Kindle as opposed to Smashwords. So I'll be changing the rules a bit shortly.


Nice to know, Nick. I'll be waiting with bated breath . . . unless I've just eaten sushi. In which case I'll be waiting with baited breath.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

R. Doug said:


> I'll be waiting with bated breath . . . unless I've just eaten sushi. In which case I'll be waiting with baited breath.


Can you hear me groaning?


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Surely it wasn't _that_ bad.

It was, and quit calling me "Shirley."

Apologies to _Airplane!_


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

You've got to be pretty old to remember _Airplane_.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

_Airplane!_ is considered must viewing among air traffic controllers of all ages.

"Get me a vector, Victor."

"Roger, Roger."


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

"Excuse me, Captain Oveur, but I have an emergency call on line five from a Mr. Hamm."

Captain Oveur on the phone with the Mayo Clinic:  "Alright, give me a Hamm on five, hold the Mayo."


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

You're forcing me to put _Airplane_ back in my Netflix queue. For the umpteenth time.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi folks,

Hope your monday is going well.

Today we have two books for the blog:

Nunzilla Was My Mother & My Stepmother Was a Witch by Terry Silver - Non-fiction 

I Serve: A Novel Of The Black Prince by Rose Spears - Adventure 

Best,

Nick.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice offer, thanks


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

JimC1946 said:


> You've got to be pretty old to remember _Airplane_.


Hey! I resent that, lol! I'm only 29 and I remember _Airplane_. 

As a matter of fact, my husband (who's only 35) and I watched it a week ago onDemand (Comcast).


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes, please.  Promote my book on your blog.  Tell me what to do.
Thanks.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

A bit of romance for a Tuesday. Today's book is:

Excuse Me Miss by Phillip Thomas Duck


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

JimC1946 said:


> You've got to be pretty old to remember _Airplane_.


I still want to say, "There is no parking in the red zone...." every time I go to an airport.

Hi, Nick, I only just got to the kindleboards, but thank you for doing this. I've just added your blog to my blog roll at www.bluebellstrilogy.com/blog and have sent you an e-mail with my book information.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Nick,

Not sure if I tossed my hat into the ring yet, but am very interested in being one of your featured books. I also invite you and anyone else who wants to talk about their work on my message board at http://pugetsoundspeaks.com. The site gets around 1,500 to 2,000 hits and about 50 to around 200 visitors per day.

It doesn't hurt to have another venue to talk about your books.

Phil


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Nick!  Thanks again for featuring me yesterday on your racket!  It's been a bad few days for me sales wise, but I did manage to get my daily sale yesterday, hopefully the blog helped.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Secondary Targets by Sandra Edwards - Mystery is today's book.

On another topic, somebody called me 'Spaldingo' today - possibly the worst nickname I've ever had.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Couple more books for you folks:

The Losing Role by Steve Anderson - Thriller 

Dreamwalker by Maria Rachel Hooley - Fantasy


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

I would like to be on your blog, please. I know you are busy.
Ann


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

There's over a 100 independent books now on Spalding's Racket 

And here's another two:

The Ghost, The Girl and The Gun by Ted Boone - Crime 

The Twiller by David Derrico - Humorous Sci-fi


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for featuring my third book on "The Racket." How has your traffic been lately??

http://spaldings-racket.blogspot.com/2010/10/twiller-by-david-derrico-humorous-sci.html


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

David Derrico said:


> Thanks for featuring my third book on "The Racket." How has your traffic been lately??
> 
> http://spaldings-racket.blogspot.com/2010/10/twiller-by-david-derrico-humorous-sci.html


Not too bad! always looking for new ways to get people to look at the blog, so any tips are gratefully received


----------



## Disappointed (Jul 28, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> Not too bad! always looking for new ways to get people to look at the blog, so any tips are gratefully received


I haven't jumped into this one yet, but xkcd has a book forum:

http://forums.xkcd.com/viewforum.php?f=24&sid=53d9741c4036bc0f13a3dc4bc2d0fece

I've decided to skip Facebook/Twitter and instead _participate_ (key word) in forums that interest me beyond just promoting a book. So you might join a few book-related forums, participate, then slip a small link into your signature.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

NickSpalding said:


> Not too bad! always looking for new ways to get people to look at the blog, so any tips are gratefully received


I wish I knew for sure &#8230; I'm fairly new at the whole blog thing, I've only been going at it since April. My traffic _has_ seen a pretty decent uptick recently, I don't know if that's because it takes about 6 months for search engines to start liking you more, or if it just steadily builds as you get more and more content (so more and more searches for different things show your posts in results), or if you slowly build a base of followers and get word-of-mouth from them.

I just know I try to make sure all my posts are well-written, well-researched, and interesting -- well, they're interesting to me, anyway, and I suppose anyone else who thinks like I do.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's book is The Donzerly Night by Ryan Pearson (say it fast).


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

To make up for the fact I haven't posted anything for a few days (Bad Spalding! Lazy Spalding!), here's a bumper crop of three books for the weekend:

Powerless: The Shadowing by Jason Letts - YA Fantasy 

Falling Star by Philip Chen - Thriller 

White Seed: The Untold Story Of The Lost Colony Of Roanoke by Paul Clayton - Historical Fiction


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you Nick.  I truly appreciate what you are doing for us independent Authors.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

The Racket's rocking two books today:

Blue Bells of Scotland by Laura Vosika and Daughters by Consuelo Baehr


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's the most recent selection of book's on the new look Spalding's Racket:

Asylum by Erik Lynd - Horror 

Afterthought by Janet Clare - Women's Lit 

Painting By Numbers by David Thyssen - General Fiction 

Swallow by Tonya Plank - General Fiction


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Nick, thank you for featuring my book, Rubies and Other Gems - the Novel, last week. I know I thanked you privately, now I'd like to do it publicly. Thanks again.

Joyce


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Monday's book is:

The Summoning Fire by David Michael - Fantasy


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer (Aug 10, 2010)

Nick - thanks for featuring Hemlock Lake.


----------



## DavidRM (Sep 21, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> Monday's book is:
> 
> The Summoning Fire by David Michael - Fantasy


Many thanks!

-David


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

I really like the three-dimensional effect.  Great job!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's books:

Monster Mash Up by MJA Ware - YA Fantasy 

The Fall Guy by Simon Woods - Crime


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's the three most recent posts on The Racket:

The Lady Must Decline by Emjae Edwards - Romance 

Night Touch by John C Hamilton - Horror 

Few Are Chosen by MT McGuire - Fantasy


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for featuring NIGHT TOUCH, Nick.  It looks great on your site!  Much appreciated.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi folks,

A couple of new books uploaded to the blog today: 

Impeding Justice by Melanie Comley - Crime 

The Partiot Paradox by William Esmont - Thriller


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Three books today on the glorious, glamorous and ... ... some other word beginning with G ... Spalding's Racket:

Isabeau by N. Gemini Sasson - Historical Fiction 

Tales From The Green Book 2: The Wizard's Tome by S.D Best - YA Fantasy 

eBully by David Conifer - YA


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi folks,

Just to let you all know, I actually have a holiday coming up (woo hoo) to Australia (double woo hoo) so Spalding's Racket will be taking a short break of a couple of weeks while I get horrifically sun burnt, bitten by Huntsman spiders and insulted by Aussie cricket fans...

Normal service will resume after November 22nd.

In the mean time, take care and thank you for your continuing support of the site and the independent authors who submit their books.

All the best,

Nick.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Have a great holiday, you lucky-ducky!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Three more books, folks!

Halloween Sky by Robin Morris - Horror 

The Demon Girl by Jade Fletcher - Fantasy 

Crescent Rising by Zack Hamric - Thriller 

Nick


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's books:

Under Witch Moon by Maria E Schneider - Fantasy 

Shattered Earth by Cliff Ball - Sci Fi 

Cheers!

Nick


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Awesome, thanks Nick.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Three more books uploaded today for your weekend pleasure:

The Sex Club by LJ Sellers - Mystery 

The Battle - Book 3 of The Adventures of Jecosan Tarres by Laura Lond - Fantasy 

Must've Done Something Good by Cheryl Cory - Romance 

Give 'em a look


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi folks,

Spalding's Racket is now available on the Kindle for a monthly subscription fee set by Amazon*.

The blog is dedicated to promoting independent and self-published authors and their books - with the odd occasional contribution from yours truly.

It's a great place to find out about new books - labelled in categories to make it easier to browse the selection on offer - and make comments about books you may have read to help other readers decide which books they should download.

Over 200 hundred people are already subscribed to the blog, which receives hundreds of hits on a regular basis.

The blog is updated daily with posts about a new book every day, featuring a description of the book, what genre it's in, a thumbnail of the front cover, and the links to where you can buy the book at Amazon US and UK.

There's over 140 books already posted, so there's plenty to browse through and choose from.

Visit the Spalding's Racket Amazon page now to set your subscription up and make it your one stop shop for new indie books!

Thanks very much,

Nick Spalding

Links:

The Racket at Amazon US

The Racket at Amazon UK

*Of course you can still view The Racket for free on the internet at the usual link


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's book on The Racket:

Bug Island by Robert Cordiner - YA Adventure

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

In the five or so months Spalding's Racket has been up, the blog has had more than 25,000 unique hits. That's more than 5000 a month - way more than I ever expected to get 

So, I just wanted to to say a big thank you to everyone who has visited the site, subscribed to it, and contributed content over the past few weeks and months.

I really hope the blog continues to do well, and that even more people visit it and more books get sold. If it keeps going the way it is, I could be getting double that amount of monthly visits.

Please, if you enjoy the blog, then let others know about it and encourage them to leave comments - and do so yourself as well.

Merry Christmas to you all 

Nick


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's book is:

The Last Summer by Tania Tirraoro - Romance


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's book is:

The Salbine Sisters by Sarah Ettritch - Fantasy


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's book is The Year We Finally Solved Everything by Rudolph Kerkoven - Contemporary Fiction


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Your site is excellent.

I'm one of your email victims, er, I mean, subscribers.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's book is Gold Stars by Samuel L. Lytle - YA Adventure


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's book is The Seventh Blessing by Melissa Buell - YA Fantasy


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's book is This Will Not Look Good On My Resume by Jass Richards - Humour


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's book is Maxwell Street Blues by Marc Krulewitch - Crime


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's book on The Racket is Demonspawn by Glenn Bullion - Horror


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Two books for today:

No Turn Unstoned... No Bait Unhooked by Terran Moffat - Humour

The Marlowe Conspiracy by MG Scarsbrook - Historical Fiction


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

There's a new Tao Of Spalding up...today, the joys of New Year and being sick.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

After the break for New Year, Spalding's Racket is back and here are today's two books:

The Crimson Eyed Dragon by Delyse Trink - Mystery

Hoodoo Money by Sharon Pennington - Romance Suspense


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

Consider me one of your new subscribers.

Patricia Rockwell


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

And here's today's book for you all:

Smoke On The Water by Sharon Austin - Mystery.

You'll note my massive self restraint at avoiding making any Deep Purple jokes...


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's book is The Only Thing I See by Jessica Barksdale Inclan - Women's Literature


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Keep up the good work, Nick.

Mel


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi everybody,

Got a couple of new books for Spalding's Racket for you to peruse today:

No Cure For The Broken Hearted by Kenneth Rosenburg - Romance

Bloated Goat by Manley Peterson - YA

Please take a look and if you have a book you'd like to promote then take a look at the submission guidelines and send it in


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi folks,

Today's book on The Racket is from one of my favourite indie authors:

The Gods Of Dream by Daniel Arenson - Fantasy

Check it out!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> Today's book on The Racket is from one of my favourite indie authors:


"One" of your favourites? Not "the" favourite? How dare you, sir?!

Thanks man.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's book is:

Horror, Humor, and Heroes 2 - New Faces of Fantasy by Jim Bernheimer - Fantasy Anthology


----------



## Jim Bernheimer (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the mention!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

It's quite rare for someone to submit a non-fiction book to the blog, especially a memoir. As someone who's written their own memoir-like book, it's nice to see someone else having a go at it 

Travels In Ghana by Marie McCarthy - Memoir


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

NickSpalding said:


> It's quite rare for someone to submit a non-fiction book to the blog, especially a memoir. As someone who's written their own memoir-like book, it's nice to see someone else having a go at it
> 
> Travels In Ghana by Marie McCarthy - Memoir


Thanks, Nick! That one's more of a travelogue. The true memoir (Bread From the Sky) has also been submitted.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's book is:

Sugar & Spice by Saffina Desforges - Crime


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Friday's book at Spalding's Racket is:

Take The Monkeys And Run by Karen Cantwell - Mystery (Humour)


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's book is:

The Ant-Man Of Malfen by Derek Prior - Fantasy Novella


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope you're all having a good Sunday folks.

Special feature at The Racket today on Michael J Sullivan's fantastic Riyria Revelations cycle of fantasy novels.

Click on the usual links and go take a look!

Nick


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been a right lazy bugger this week with posts, so to make up for it, here's three new books for a Friday:

The Nightmare Within by Glen Krisch - Horror

Dead Dwarves Don't Dance by Derek J Canyon - Sci-Fi

One Insular Tahiti by Thea Atkinson - Literary Fiction

http://spaldings-racket.blogspot.com/


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Two more books for a Saturday:

The Scavenger's Daughter by Mike McIntyre - Mystery

Bread From The Sky by Marie McCarthy - Memoir


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks, Nick!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey Nick.  I'm going to submit my info for my latest "One Quick Kiss (Sexy Short Stories)".  Hopefully, you're list isn't as long as I think it is LOL, but it probable is


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's books folks!

The Summoner by Layton Green - Mystery

Whom God Would Destroy by Commander Pants - Humour


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's books:

The Precog by Daryl Sedore - Thriller

Torc Of Moonlight by Linda Acaster - Fantasy


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Evening folks (if you're in the UK...afternoon, morning and night if you're elsewhere)

Here's a couple of books from two popular and well known indie authors:

Wrecker by David Conifer - Thriller

My Perfect Wedding by Sibel Hodge - Romance

Available now on the blog


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks Nick!  You must have lots of subscribers because I'm having a sales surge on Wrecker.  It's been a fun three weeks since it came out.  It's at 2,998 for in the Kindle store at the moment...


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's book:

The Chosen by John Hartness - Contemporary Fantasy


----------



## John Hartness (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Nick!


----------



## Y. K. Greene (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks so much Nick! I'm going to send info to you regarding "The Uncertainty of Death" asap


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for running this blog!  I've sent in my new book, Rita Morse, as I really need to start getting my first sales on it.  I know my other book had a boost the day you featured it, so I'd definitely recommend this blog.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's book on Spalding's Racket is from the brilliant fantasy author Daniel Arenson, and it's called Eye Of The Wizard.

Check it out on the blog and have a great Sunday 

Nick
Spalding's Racket/
Life... With No Breaks


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> Today's book on Spalding's Racket is from the brilliant fantasy author Daniel Arenson, and it's called Eye Of The Wizard.


Thank you, brilliant comedy author Nick Spalding!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Your two books for Tuesday are:

Dead Of Winter by Kealan Patrick Burke - Horror

Illumination by Sophia Van Buren - Memoir


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I was just going to ask if mine was coming up, and I see you announced it in December. Off to see what you said!


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

Nick,

You said to let you know if we saw any improvement in our sales from being featured on _Spalding's Racket._ My mystery _Sounds of Mystery _ was on a few issues ago and my sales have gone up dramatically since then! I can't attribute the increase to anything else. So, many thanks!

Patricia Rockwell (par2323)


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Submitting to Spalding's Racket - IMPORTANT CHANGES

Due to the volume of submissions I'm receiving to The Racket, I'm having to tighten up the submission process a bit.

Please click the below link to see the new requirements.

Thanks!

Nick

http://spaldings-racket.blogspot.com/p/submitting-your-book-to-spaldings.html


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Three books for a Saturday morning:

Cloud Crash by Phil Edwards - Thriller

The Scientific Method by Jeff Thomason - YA Sci - Fi

What Ukelele players really want to know by Barry Mazz - Non Fiction


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Sunday's book on The Racket is Lexi Revellian's Remix. Enjoy!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

Nick....I realize that you have changed your submission guidelines, but what previous books that were submitted before these changes??  Do we need to resubmit?


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Evening all,

Two books for Tuesday:

My Name Is Joe by Stefan Bourque - General Fiction

One Hundred Open Houses by Consuelo Saah Baehr - Women's Fiction


----------



## Holly B (Nov 15, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Two books for Tuesday:
> 
> ...


Thanks Nick!!!!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's books:

The Truth About Dating by Julie Christensen - Women's Lit

Angel Fire by Valmore Daniels - Fantasy


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

We were told to keep the noise down, but Julie and I are trying to make a big racket over there today.  

Thanks Nick!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi everyone.

Here's three more books on The Racket for a Sunday. Just past 40,000 views to the blog this week!

Darklands: A Vampire's Tale by Donna Burgess - Horror

The Village Wit by Mark Beyer - Romance

King's X by Stephen T Harper - Thriller


----------



## DonnaBurgess (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks, Nick. What a great way to start my Sunday.

Cheers!

Donna


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Nick, can you PM me the info I need to send for MODEL AGENT?


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumper crop of four books to kick off the weekend:

The View From Here by Rachel Howzell - General Fiction

Across The Galaxy by Heather Hildenbrand - YA Fantasy

Choke On Your Lies by Anthony Neil Smith - Mystery

Death In The Winter Garden by Karen Lowe - Mystery


----------



## RachelHowzell (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for including me, Nick! Hope you have a splendid weekend -- we're expecting thunderstorms in Los Angeles tonight and tomorrow. Best times to read!

Rachel


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

A couple of books for today folks:

100 Open Houses by Consuelo Saah Baehr - Contemporary Fiction

The Mysterious Case of Doctor Octavius Plum's Incredible Ever After Machine by Alexander Scott - Childrens (which is officially the longest titled book at The Racket


----------



## edwardgtalbot (Apr 28, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> A couple of books for today folks:
> 
> 100 Open Houses by Consuelo Saah Baehr - Contemporary Fiction
> 
> The Mysterious Case of Doctor Octavius Plum's Incredible Ever After Machine by Alexander Scott - Childrens (which is officially the longest titled book at The Racket


Now that's a title Poe would have loved, though I doubt it would have been suitable for any children not seeking a career as an inpatient at an asylum.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's books:

Encrypted by Lindsay Buroker - Fantasy

Please by Peter Darbyshire - General Fiction


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Two fantasy books for you to look at today:

My Sparkling Misfortune by Laura Lond - Fantasy

Aerostat Fenris by Cameron Chapman - Fantasy

The Racket now features well over 200 books in a variety of genres, so why not see if there's something you fancy reading?


----------



## peter darbyshire (Jan 22, 2011)

NickSpalding said:


> Today's books:
> 
> Encrypted by Lindsay Buroker - Fantasy
> 
> Please by Peter Darbyshire - General Fiction


Thanks, Nick!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's books:

One Quick Kiss by Phillip Thomas Duck - Romance

I.O.U Sex by Sandy Nachlinger & Sandra Allen- Romance

The Uncertainty Of Death by YK Greene - Contemporary Fiction


----------



## Tyler Nunnally (Jun 30, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> Today's books:
> 
> One Quick Kiss by Phillip Thomas Duck - Romance
> 
> ...


Thanks for the opportunity, Nick! Hope to see a bump in sales


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's books are a romance and a non-fiction humour:

Funny Amazon Reviews - A collection of the smartest, funniest, most sarcastic and weirdest reviews on Amazon by Amazon Customers - Non Fiction

The Adventures Of Miss Upton And The Sky Pirate by CJ Archer - Romance


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks great Nick. I will contact you.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Four books today:

Hungry For You by AM Harte - Horror

These Hellish Happenings by Jennifer Rainey - Paranormal

The Mercenary's Price by CJ Archer - Romance

Sounds Of Soldiers by Ian Pattinson - Sci-Fi


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

NickSpalding said:


> Four books today:
> 
> Hungry For You by AM Harte - Horror
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Nick! I'll shoot you an e-mail in a couple days if I have favorable results.  (Also-I downloaded a sample of Life... With No Breaks, and I'm definitely picking it up when I go on a book buying extravaganza this weekend! It looks hysterical!)


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

JRainey said:


> Thank you so much, Nick! I'll shoot you an e-mail in a couple days if I have favorable results.  (Also-I downloaded a sample of Life... With No Breaks, and I'm definitely picking it up when I go on a book buying extravaganza this weekend! It looks hysterical!)


Cheers! 

Four more books for today folks (trying to clear a bit of a backlog!):

Sink Or Swim by Stacy Juba - Mystery

Sylvianna by Keryl Raist - Fantasy

What's A Nice Actor Like You Doing In A Movie Like This? by Dan Whitehead - Non Fiction

Descending by Catherine Chisnall - General Fiction


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Three Friday books:

Juggler by Stefan Bourque - Horror

Stilettos No More by Diana Estill - Humour

Ljubljana Witch by Stavrogin - Fantasy


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

Awesome!

YA, Family, Multicultural . . OPTIMISTIC (no vampires, no dystopian themes)

Some Rivers End on the Day of the Deadhttp://www.amazon.com/Eileen-Clemens-Granfors/e/B004AG2O/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's three books are:

The Wahl House Curse by John T Gaffield - Horror

Death Mask by Steve Glossin - Thriller

Hide And Go Coffin by MJA Ware - Childrens


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Three books for Friday:

3/17 by Mary Pat Hyland - Humour

Songs From The Other Side Of The Wall by Dan Holloway - Literary Fiction

Bedtime Stories For The Apocalypse by Joel Arnold - Sci Fi Horror


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Been Captain Slacker again recently so here's four more books. Enjoy!

The Goblin Market by Jennifer Hudock - Fantasy

Bob Moore: No Hero by Tom Andry - Sci Fi

Bye Bye Baby by Allan Guthrie - Thriller

Carnacki: Heaven & Hell by William Meikle - Occult


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

I've got three books up on kindle: Dead Before Morning, Death Line and Down Among the Dead Men.

Here's the URL for my kindle page on amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=node%3D1286228011&field-keywords=Geraldine+Evans

I write police procedurals and my Rafferty and Llewellyn series is now 14-strong, albeit only three, so far, are up on kindle. One, Down Among the Dead Men is up on Smashwords and Dead Before Morning and Down Among the Dead Men are up on nook, sobo, iPad, iPhone, iBookstore, android, etc

Please let me know if you need any other information.

Thanks.
Geraldine Evans
http://www.geraldineevans.com
blog: http://wwwgeraldineevanscom.blogspot.com


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Friday's books:

Wizard Heights by Alexander Scott - Childrens

Deep Rough by Chris Blewitt - Sports Fiction

Invisible Tears by Abigail Lawrence - Contemporary Fiction


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Four more books for today:

Dirty Old Town by Nigel Bird - Crime

The Bean Straw: Non-Flying Objects by David Hammons - Humour

Anathema by Megg Jensen - YA Fantasy

A Heart In Sun & Shadow by Annie Bellet - Fantasy


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Back on the case with updates, so here you go:

Feed The Enemy by James Everington - General Fiction

The Father's Child by Mark Adair - Thriller

An Apple For Zoe by Thomas Amo

Crimson Leaf by SM Jonas - Fantasy

http://spaldings-racket.blogspot.com/


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Four more books for (a very hot) Saturday afternoon:

Freedom's Sword by J.R Tomlin - Historical

The Chaos Chronicles Books 1-3 by Jeffrey A. Carver - Sci Fi

Meet Me At Taylor Park by Jason W Chan - Romance

Top Ten by Ryne Douglas Pearson - Thriller


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's books:

Millicent by Daryn Cross - Historical Fiction

In Search Of The Fuller Brush Man by Douglas B Carlyle - General Fiction

Blue Valley by Christine Rice - Sci Fi


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Post royal wedding blues?

Cheers yourself up by looking at today's three books on The Racket:

The Time Hunters by Carl Ashmore - YA Fantasy

False Refuge by Steve Anderson - Thriller

Catalyst: The Passage Of Hellsfire by Marc Johnson - Fantasy


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Let me know what information you like. I have six books.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's books folks:

Something Most Deadly by Ann Self - Thriller

Xannu by Paul Dorset - Fantasy

Trapdoor by Vixen Phillips - General Fiction

The Fishing Trip by Ey Wade - General Fiction


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Submissions closed for a while, but here's two books already submitted:

Oblivious by Neil Schiller - General Fiction

Dream Smashers by Angela Carlie - YA


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

NickSpalding said:


> Submissions closed for a while,


Oh, oops. I came across your new guidelines and thought that was a recent post so I sent a submission. Now I see the guidelines were posted a while ago. Sorry.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Three books for Tuesday:

The Fallen Star by Jessica Sorensen - YA Fantasy

Be Careful What You Wish For by Sibel Hodge - Women's Lit

Warrior's Rise by LJ DeLeon - Romance


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Four books for a Sunday:

The Abattoir by MK Carver - Mystery

Fire Flicks by Sharon Austin - Mystery

Kidnapping The Lorax by Patricia K Lichen - General Fiction

Joe Is Online by Chris Wimpress - General Fiction


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Couple more books for ya.

Should be open to submissions in the next week or so with any luck 

Looking For Trouble by Erin Kern - Romance

Hitchhiker by Tim Kizer - Suspense Short Story


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

NickSpalding said:


> Should be open to submissions in the next week or so with any luck


Hooray!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Three more books for today:

Doodling by Jonathan Gould - Fantasy

The Hambledown Dream by Dean Mayes - Romance

The Depths Of Deception by Ian Fraser - Thriller


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Three books today everybody... 

Heart Of Gold by AK Smith - Mystery

The House Eaters by Aaron Polson - Paranormal

Alien Abduction by Terry Compton - Sci Fi


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis (May 19, 2011)

You have a nice, clean site. I can see why your plate is full.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay, here's another three books for a Friday afternoon. Enjoy!

And don't forget to subscribe so you get updates from The Racket on a regular basis 

Hollywood Swinging by Chicki Brown - Women's Lit

Dreaming Of Kaleidoscopes by Chris Wind - Poetry

Blood For Love by Chris M Finkelstein - Fantasy


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

More books up'ed to The Racket today:

Dangerous Times by Phillip Frey - Crime

Offerings by Stewart Felkel - Mystery

Valentine's Cafe by Anthony Schmitz - General Fiction


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Three more books today:

Voice by Joseph Garraty - Horror

The Alethea Mirror by Simon Currigan - Thriller

Shelter by Tara Shuler - Paranormal Romance


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

My book got up there today! YAY!

http://spaldings-racket.blogspot.com/2011/07/strings-attached-by-anne-holly-romance.html

Thanks, Nick! I really appreciate it. This book is struggling to pick up speed, so I'm grateful for the help.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

No worries


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Two new books up at The Racket today:

An Epitaph For Coyote by Bryan R Dennis - Humor

Frantic Planet Vol 2 by Stuart Millard - General Fiction


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Been busier than an unconvincing ladyboy in a game of hide the sausage, so haven't had time to do much on The Racket recently, but here's four more books featured today:

Voice Mail Murder by Patricia Rockwell - Mystery

The Strange Journal Of The Boy Henry by S Alini - General Fiction

Coffin Dodgers by Gary Marshall - Comedy Thriller

Knockout by Emma Calin - Romance


----------



## petesortwell (Oct 13, 2012)

Are you still doing this Nick


----------

